# no sdb in /dev  !  [SOLVED]

## aaronamd

hello,

I decided to put my old scsi stuff back in today and when booting up all is good, module is loaded etc... so I go to format my 10 Gig hard drive as sdb because thats what dmesg put it at and fdisk can't open it. so I look in /dev and sure enough there is no sdb. I don't know why this is happening, the live cd detected and formatted it just fine. now when I boot up I do get a strange messege

starting udev        [OK]

udev: cannot [something or other] /usr/devices/*

it scrolls by so quick I can barely read it.

what should I do to solve this?

----------

## i92guboj

Probably udev is configured to look into a tarball for the contents of /dev (and that is why some files are misign, cause the tarball does not contain them). Udev can almost always be configured to adapt /dev automatically, without you having to worry about it. To do that edit /etc/conf.d/rc and look for a like like this:

```

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

```

If it says "yes" change it for a "no". That should prevent udev of looking into /usr/whatever for the tarball.

By the way, by the time udev is started you should be able to use the scroll lock key to pause the scroll of the screen, so you can look at the boot errors easily.  :Wink: 

----------

## aaronamd

unfortunatly it's already at no, I have done some searching on the forums and apparently someone linked this to genkernel, but I don't use genkernel. I use the classic make menuconfig to compile my kernels.... is there any way for me to make a device node for it in /dev/ and bind it to the scsi drive? oh and thanks for the tip about scroll-lock   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dgaffuri

The boot message is not a problem, it's harmless. Anyway there's 077-r4 out, you may want to try that to see if it works. I don't think you should make a static node, if it's not there there's a problem that should be solved. May you please post dmesg output about sdb?

----------

## aaronamd

well I just recompiled my whole system with new cflags after a sync so everything should be current; here is the dmesg output you wanted.

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ  225

scsi2 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 7.0

        <Adaptec 2940 Ultra SCSI adapter>

        aic7880: Ultra Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=15, 16/253 SCBs

  Vendor: NEC       Model: CD-ROM DRIVE:501  Rev: 2.0

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

 target2:0:1: Beginning Domain Validation

 target2:0:1: Ending Domain Validation

  Vendor: IBM       Model: DNES-309170W      Rev: SA30

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

scsi2:A:2:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 32

 target2:0:2: Beginning Domain Validation

 target2:0:2: wide asynchronous.

 target2:0:2: Domain Validation skipping write tests

 target2:0:2: FAST-10 WIDE SCSI 20.0 MB/s ST (100 ns, offset 8)

 target2:0:2: Ending Domain Validation

SCSI device sdb: 17916240 512-byte hdwr sectors (9173 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 17916240 512-byte hdwr sectors (9173 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 2, lun 0

```

I hope that helps, aaron

----------

## dgaffuri

Very strange. So you've upgraded udev to 077-r4? Check if the disk is there in

```
ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/

ls -l cat /sys/bus/scsi/devices
```

Which kernel version are you running? And which version of baselayout?

----------

## aaronamd

I just did a udevinfo -V and apparently it did not get upgraded! I don't know why but it's still at version 077! and I have a new development to report too , I just added my old NEC scsi cdrom drive to the scsi chain and udev makes a device called sg0 but dmesg says the drive should be under sg2... and no news on the harddrive, it's still floating around in /dev/null somewhere   :Razz: 

here is the ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/  

```

ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  9 Dec 11 10:47 pci-0000:00:0a.0-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> ../../sda

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 10 Dec 11 10:47 pci-0000:00:0a.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 10 Dec 11 10:47 pci-0000:00:0a.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part2 -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 10 Dec 11 10:47 pci-0000:00:0a.0-scsi-0:0:0:0-part3 -> ../../sda3

```

heres the other command

```

ls -l cat /sys/bus/scsi/devices

/sys/bus/scsi/devices:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Dec 11 11:05 0:0:0:0 -> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Dec 11 11:05 2:0:1:0 -> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0e.0/0000:02:09.0/host2/target2:0:1/2:0:1:0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Dec 11 11:05 2:0:2:0 -> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0e.0/0000:02:09.0/host2/target2:0:2/2:0:2:0

```

I don't know why udev diden't update...

----------

## j-m

 *aaronamd wrote:*   

> I just did a udevinfo -V and apparently it did not get upgraded! I don't know why but it's still at version 077! 

 

Uh eh? It is version 077.   :Confused:  -r4 is ebuild revision, you'll never see that one in udevinfo -V.

Now, what about wiping /etc/udev and re-emerging udev so that you have sane configuration?   :Idea: 

----------

## aaronamd

I'll try it, so all I would do is a rm -r /etc/udev and then reemerge udev? it'll be done.

----------

## aaronamd

well I did that and no luck, I also tried my usb stick that I just bought and thats a no go aswell! whats wrong with udev!?!?! I think something is seriously wrong here... it seems that I can't accsess anything that was added to the system after the install. Is it just me or are other people having this problem aswell?

----------

## dgaffuri

Sorry, I don't know at this point. Same udev and all is fine here, USB stick works. You may want to try downgrading udev to 071.

----------

## aaronamd

well I got it to work!  apparently something was wrong with hotplug and recompiling my kernel fixed it, I can't beleive it was this simple. I feel like and idiot now....

----------

## dgaffuri

 *aaronamd wrote:*   

> well I got it to work!  apparently something was wrong with hotplug and recompiling my kernel fixed it, I can't beleive it was this simple. I feel like and idiot now....

 

May you post more details? Did you changed something in kernel config? Or at least edit the top post and add [solved] to the subject.

----------

## aaronamd

basically I had to enable some weird (EXPERIMENTAL) hotplug support that I was alittle afraid of at the time due to the experimental thingus next to it lol. I hope this helps

aaron

----------

